# مرسل ومستقبل الموجات في Ultrasound



## شبارجل (26 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
الحمدلله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلا م على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين​ 
الاخوة الكرام​ 
بأذن الله سأتكلم في هذا الموضوع عن بعض الاجزاء من جهاز التشخيص بالموجات فوق الصوتية
وسأبدا بالجهاز من القطعة التي تلامس مباشرة جسم الانسان وهي ما يسمى
Scanner​ 






​ 
وهي القطعة التى تقوم بأرسال الموجات فوق الصوتية ومن ثم استقبال الصدي الناتج عن انعكاس هذة الموجة من على العضوا المراد فحصه​ 
من ماذا يتكون هذا الجزء
ولماذا توضع مادة لزجة بين الاسكانر وجسم الانسان
وما علاقة التردد وعمق الجزء المراد فحصه بدقة الصورة
وما علاقة التردد بعمق العضو المراد فحصه في جسم الانسان
وما هي انواع الاسكانر واستخداماته
كل هذة الاسئلة سيتم بحول الله وقوتة سيتم مناقشتها في مواضيع اخرى قادمة
ان شاء الله ​ 



ما هو اساس عمل هذا الجزء​ 

ان اساس عمل هذا الجزء مبني على مبدئ ​ 

Piezoelektrical Effect​ 

وهو عبار عن تأثير متبادل بين الضغط الميكانيكي وفرق الجهد الكهربائي في الاجسام الصلبة-
عند تغيير شكل مادة معينة- ينشا على سطحها شحنة كهربائية بمعنى انه عند الضغط على سطح هذة المادة بقوة معينة تتكون شحنة كهربائية على السطح​ 
الصورة التالية توضح المقصود حيث الشكل السداسي هو عبارة عن المادة المستخدمة والالوان الاحمر يعبر عن الشحنة الموجبة والازرق عن الشحنة السالبة وحجم الاسهم يعبر عن مدى التغير في القوة وفرق الجهد​ 




​ 




*وبالعكس اذا تم وضع فرق جهد كهرائي على سطح هذة المادة فان شكلها يتغير*


*لو تصورنا ان لدينا قطعة من هذة المادة على شكل قطعة النقود فأن الضغط على جانبيها-- تغيير سمك هذة القطعة - يولد شحنة كهربائية*​ 
*وبالعكس عند وضع فرق جهد كهربائي على جانبيها فأن سمك هذة القطعة سوف يتغير*
*التغير في السمك يولد اهتزازات ميكانيكية ينتج عنها موجات ذات تردد عالي لا يدركها سمع الانسان*​ 



 

ان القطعة التي ترسل الموجات فوق الصوتية الى جسم الانسان مبنية على هذا الاساس
حيث يتم توجيه تيار كهربائي من الجانب الذي لا يلامس جسم الانسان فيحدث تغير في شكل القطعة ونتيجة لهذا التغير في الشكل ينشاء على الجانب الملامس لجسم الانسان موجة صوتية تدخل الى الجسم​ 
سنتجاوز الان ما الذي يحدث بداخل جسم الانسان وما هي انواع الوسائط التى تعبرها الموجة بداخل جسم الانسان من امعاء وعظام وغضارف وما هي درجات الانعكاس بسبب التفاوت في تركيب المواد التي يتكون منها جسم الانسان ومن اي عمق تنعكس الموجة وما تأثير كل هذا على الزمن المستغرق ذهابا وايابا ---الخ وسنقوم بشرح كل شيء ان شاء الله في موضعه​ 
ما يهمنا الان هو ان هناك موجة ستنعكس من داخل جسم الانسان أو حتى من السطح --اذا كان الغرض فحص طبقة الجلد من الجسم -- وستعود الى الجهاز الذي قام بارسالها​ 
عند عودة الموجة---الصدى---من الجسم الى ال
scanner
فأنها تقوم ب الضغط على القطعة المعدنية من الجانب الملامس للجسم فينشاء على الجانب الاخر تيار كهربائي يتم نقلة الى مركز معالجة التيار الكهربائي في جهاز الموجات فوق الصوتية ليتم حساب قوة الموجة المرتدة ويتم حساب من اي عمق حدث الارتداد وكذلك حساب الزمن الذي استغرقتة الموجة​ 
وكل هذة العوامل وغيرها تجتمع مع بعضها لتكون الصورة​ 
ان شاء الله في دروس قادمة سيتم التطرق الى بعض التفاصيل في طريقة عمل بعض الاجزاء من جهاز Ultrasound​ 

نرجوا من الاخوة الافاضل ان يثروا الموضوع بأقتراحاتم واضافاتهم واسئلتهم لتعم الفائدة​ 




جمع ورسم وشرح :1: —-- شبارجل​ 




ا​


----------



## نسيم الخلد (26 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور كتير كتير اخي العزيز على المعلومات الثرية 

وسأبدا بالجهاز من القطعة التي تلامس مباشرة جسم الانسان وهي ما يسمى
Scanner
يسمى هذا الجزء ايضا probe


----------



## شبارجل (26 أغسطس 2007)

نسيم الخلد شكرا جزيلا على مرورك 
الكلمات المستخدمة في المقال في الاغلب من اللغة الالمانية -- لغة دراستي--
لكني احاول ترجمتها للغة للانجليزية قدر المستطاع لعلمي ان اغلب الاعضاء هنا يدرسون ب اللغة الانجليزية:69: 
ما لم فأنني اقوم بتوضيح المقصود من الكلمة بوصف الجزء:81: 

وجزاك الله خيراعلى افادتي بالمعنى الانجليزي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ الفاضل شبارجل .

تحية طيبة .

موضوع مفيد للغاية وبداية جيدة استمر والى الامام .

كلنا اذان صاغية وعلى الرحب والسعة .

والله المعين .

البغدادي .


----------



## شبارجل (27 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ العزيز 

شكري محمد نوري 

شكرا جزيلا على مرورك الكريم وتعليقك المشجع

نسأل الله ان يوفقنا جميعا


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (27 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ العزيز .... شبارجل

تطبيقات الـ Piezoelectric Effect مهمة جداً في المجال الهندسي الطبي ... عاشت يداك على هذا الطرح المتميز .... وبالتوفيق دائماً إن شاء الله......

م. حــســــــــــنــيــن العــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## blackhorse (7 ديسمبر 2010)

من متابعة الردود وجد ان الاخ شبارجل توقف
لذا اطلب منه الاستمرار لزيادة المنفعة وبارك الله فيه
وننتظر جديدك


----------

